# Shop made Dovetail Jig



## PaulDaniels (Jun 16, 2012)

Guys,
I have notice a lot of questions about different dovetail jigs out there. I would like to give you a copy of my shop made dovetail jig. This is based off the shopnotes discussion of a shop made dovetail jig. After I read it, it gave me the basic ideas that led to the attached design. I did this in Pro-e and have added a copy of the shopnotes discussion on it. I want to make sure everyone knows this is my version of the shopnotes magazine design. I hope this helps some of you to build your own instead of spending the $$$ on a manufactured one. Thanks,
Dan


----------



## samurai (Aug 14, 2011)

very nice.thanx for sharing.do you have other template beside half blind dovetail?
regards
singh


----------



## PaulDaniels (Jun 16, 2012)

Right now just the half blind template, but it would not be hard to make through dovetail templates. I will get those posted as I get them done, but it will be a while since I am working on a folding work table.


----------



## Matador58 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi paulDaniels ,

Thank you for sharing your dove tail jig I always wanted one 
of those now I can make my owe thanks to you .

Cheers Graham


----------



## crowie (Apr 14, 2011)

G'day Daniel, Thanks heaps for the time & effort to make the post & the pdf, much appreciated....Cheers crowie


----------

